# Show-Me Able 2 LED Mini Light Bar



## DuallySnoPusher (Dec 1, 2005)

I was looking at the Show-Me Able 2 LED mini light bar, does anyone have anything good/bad to say about them? Any info would be great.


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

I ordered one on ebay about a month ago, and the guy ended up sending me a red/blue one. But it was bright as heck! Had some nice flash patterns also.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

i love mine


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I bought mine of Ebay 249 shipped. Never an issue


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

DuallySnoPusher;696720 said:


> I was looking at the Show-Me Able 2 LED mini light bar, does anyone have anything good/bad to say about them? Any info would be great.


i guess there good for the price ... but i just bought a mini justice for about $200 more ... 8 invidual light modules..... but like i said ... you get the quality that you pay for ...


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

groundbreakers;696929 said:


> i guess there good for the price ... but i just bought a mini justice for about $200 more ... 8 invidual light modules..... but like i said ... you get the quality that you pay for ...


i would buy the full size for $1000 i think its a good deal lol but iv got money burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

I love mine!


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Fiafighterdude;697045 said:


> I've got money burning a hole in my pocket


Then Spread The Wealth!!! I'll Take mine in $10's and $20's... payup


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

I thought about 1 but after seeing 2 trucks this weekend with them decided not to, Looked like after a few inches on the roof it blocks the light, i'll pass on this one.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Bought one last year. Only thing I don't like about it is that it is low profile, and looks kinda funny sitting on my F350. Would love to have something a little taller. Got a rack now though, so maybe I'll mount it on that.

Thing is very bright and the flash patterns are nice.

One thing though, I bought mine from strobesnmore, but it will be the first, and last I ever buy from them. Let's just say that the owner's customer service skills aren't the greatest.



DuallySnoPusher;696720 said:


> I was looking at the Show-Me Able 2 LED mini light bar, does anyone have anything good/bad to say about them? Any info would be great.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

dellwas;697686 said:


> Bought one last year. Only thing I don't like about it is that it is low profile, and looks kinda funny sitting on my F350. Would love to have something a little taller. Got a rack now though, so maybe I'll mount it on that.
> 
> Thing is very bright and the flash patterns are nice.
> 
> One thing though, I bought mine from strobesnmore, but it will be the first, and last I ever buy from them. Let's just say that the owner's customer service skills aren't the greatest.


I've mounted mine on my back rack, and I'd have to say that's probably the best way because it is so low profile. Than again, I've seen plenty of road construction trucks with them on the cab with the magnet mount and they're bright enough that it really doesn't matter.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

mikelawtown;697669 said:


> I thought about 1 but after seeing 2 trucks this weekend with them decided not to, Looked like after a few inches on the roof it blocks the light, i'll pass on this one.


Umm a few inches of snow on the roof? Did you see them on plow trucks? Or trucks that sit through the storm. I will agree the last few storms my light bar and roof iced up up a bit. But they are so bright it didnt matter. I think they are best looking bang for buck light


----------



## wildbroncobilly (Dec 25, 2008)

I ordered mine just before christmas I can't wait to get it mounted on my back rack


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

I used to have on mounted on my back rack. good light but I decided to upgrade to the Show-Me Luminator. Now that's a bright light with some good flash patterns


----------



## NickGB (Dec 21, 2008)

Go with something with Linear LEDs, they are far and away superior to the 5mm LEDs used in the Able2 bar. Check out the Whelen Responder LIN version.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Good point, it is certainly bright enough. Mine is the mag mount too...

I'll probably leave it there till spring. I just welded up a my back rack and put it on a couple of weeks back, and we're up to our arses in snow here in NS. Truck is too big to fit in my garage, and I'm getting too old to be outside working on a vehicle in the snow! 



Mid-Ohio Scaper;697733 said:


> I've mounted mine on my back rack, and I'd have to say that's probably the best way because it is so low profile. Than again, I've seen plenty of road construction trucks with them on the cab with the magnet mount and they're bright enough that it really doesn't matter.


----------



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)

I have the 1200 in amber on my Jeep. i really like it - for the occasions I use it, it works great. I had some compliments from some of Illinois State's Finest when I was first on scene of a semi-jackknife and used my jeep sideways on I-290 to direct all traffic onto the shoulder around the diesel fuel and debris.... after I made sure the driver was OK.....

i mounted to an over the windsheild bar - so its still on during summer when I go soft-top....


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

tjthorson;700150 said:


> I have the 1200 in amber on my Jeep. i really like it - for the occasions I use it, it works great. I had some compliments from some of Illinois State's Finest when I was first on scene of a semi-jackknife and used my jeep sideways on I-290 to direct all traffic onto the shoulder around the diesel fuel and debris.... after I made sure the driver was OK.....
> 
> i mounted to an over the windsheild bar - so its still on during summer when I go soft-top....


Why were they complaining??? Sounds like you were helping the situation and picking up their slack.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

I ordered mine before Christmas and it showed up the other day. It's bright and really works great. The pattern selector button is also nice even though I just leave mine in random mode.


----------



## NickGB (Dec 21, 2008)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;701653 said:


> Why were they complaining??? Sounds like you were helping the situation and picking up their slack.


Read again, he said _compliments_.


----------

